# Hello



## themoid (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi all

New member here checking in to say hello.

At the moment i'm a french press kind of guy, looking to get a machine though to start to play with espresso...slippery slope !

Looking forward to improving my coffee knowledge 

Stu


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome slippery slope it is! And add your location so we all know where you are.


----------



## themoid (Sep 27, 2018)

Cheers Jony, added location. I do like a slippery slope ;-)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

mmmm so do a few of us,haha


----------

